# Battle/Propaganda News Reels.



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

Some battle videos, most are German but to start off here's D-Day.


----------



## evangilder (May 4, 2005)

Cool. It's a good teaser, I'd like to see more of that!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, good stuff D.


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

Here's a German newsreel for the Ardennes Offensive


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

Here is another German propaganda film...

I do apologise if any of these are on the site already, I have not seen any of the other movies because most seem to fail to work on my computer.


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2005)

German propaganda at Leningrad and Kursk. Enjoy.


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

It seems the interest was lost quickly  Here's some more though.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 8, 2005)

_I_ still love ya. 

Good clips.


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2005)

I actually haven't downloaded all of them yet. I did download the Ardennes one and found it pretty interesting. Goebbels was a master at making it look like the Germans were doing a bang up job.


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

I've got four more which are probably the best but I can't be bothered to put them up at this very moment. I'm also trying to...steal...some ones on Arnhem.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 8, 2005)

Borrow...he means borrow. 

:-"


----------



## HealzDevo (May 9, 2005)

Where are these ones coming from? I am intriged as to their origins. I really like the videos on this site as they are really good to watch.


----------



## plan_D (May 9, 2005)

Random places, mostly the internet or my brother.

And I have four newsreels, general propaganda from Germany. Here's the first which I have titled with historic conclusions in mind, _newsreel_.


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

Wow! A whole none people. Oh well...here's the second newsreel, creatively titled _newsreel2_


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

with the basketball one, i take it they won because of that??


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

Look at the score, it's 88-88 before he does that. Everyone does that on the buzzer, no one expects it to go in. I used to play basketball for my school...I haven't played in over a year though now.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

Nice newsreels, PD.


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

Here's the third one!


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

The fourth, and final newsreel I currently have.


----------



## bonazaz (Oct 3, 2005)

I have got many links to web-sites with WWII footage videos available for downloading.
Here they are:

http://ablecd.wz.cz/vendeta/ 
http://www.waffenhq.de 
http://www.achtungpanzer.bos.ru/ 
http://www.smhq.org 
http://www.chamtec.com/video.htm 
http://www.ddaytoberlin.com 
www.callofdutyserver.net (у них видео с Дискавери, по-моему, надо подождать, идет реогранизация) 
http://www.weltkrieg.ru/ 
www.achtungpanzer.bos.ru 
www.redtanks.bos.ru 
www.achtungpanzer.com 
www.achtungpanzer.de aka www.panzerlexikon.de 
http://www.pzg.biz/rzm/ 
http://www.tarrif.net/wwii/movies/ 
http://ritterkreuz.cz/download.php 
www.panzernet.net 
http://www.waffenhq.de/index1024.html 
http://ablecd.wz.cz/vendeta/videa.php 
http://www.army.lv/?s=651 
http://www.achtung.hoi.ru/ 
http://www.naziphotos.com/videoclips.htm 
http://www.worldwar2database.com/html/frame1.htm 
http://www.ushmm.org/wlc/article.php?ModuleId=10005437 
http://www.panzermodellbau.com/index_at.html?videos.html1

I hope that I picked up on the right subject.


----------



## bonazaz (Oct 3, 2005)

One more great place is at www.trackpads.com
They've got a huge WWII (and WWI) video download section.
Enjoy!


----------



## bonazaz (Dec 13, 2005)

What?
No more videos? No new links, even?  
Or no more interest?


----------



## Neilster (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks very much for the links. And thanks Plan_D. I love those Nazi newsreels. It's great the way the Germans are always winning in them but somehow the Russians are 40km from Berlin.  

Cheers, Neilster


----------

